# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्या इस बार क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड कप हमारा होगा?

## groopji

क्या इस बार क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड कप हमारा होगा, या फ़िर कौन सा देश इसे ले जाएगा, कौन सा खिलाडी विश्व कप श्रंखला का हीरो रहेगा। मुझे तो एक ही देश लगता है विश्व कप विजेता और वो है


 :Tiranga: 

*हिन्दुस्तान*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

nahi . koi or jitega.

----------


## smsboy

> nahi . koi or jitega.


*
ऐसी की तैसी सबकी वर्ल्ड कप हमारा है.....*

----------


## smsboy

> क्या इस बार क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड कप हमारा होगा, या फ़िर कौन सा देश इसे ले जाएगा, कौन सा खिलाडी विश्व कप श्रंखला का हीरो रहेगा। मुझे तो एक ही देश लगता है विश्व कप विजेता और वो है
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *हिन्दुस्तान*


*क्यों मित्र क्या आपको कोई सक है अपने देश की टीम के ऊपर जो इस तरह की बाते कर रहे हो.....
*

----------


## aaiina

*इस बार पूरी टीम अपने प्यारे सचिन के लिए ये कप किसी और को नहीं ले जाने देगी.  वर्ल्ड कप हमारा है.*

----------


## groopji

> *क्यों मित्र क्या आपको कोई सक है अपने देश की टीम के ऊपर जो इस तरह की बाते कर रहे हो.....
> *


मै अपने शक की नही पूजा जैसे लोगों के शक की बात कर रहा हूं मित्र

----------


## smsboy

> मै अपने शक की नही पूजा जैसे लोगों के शक की बात कर रहा हूं मित्र





> nahi . koi or jitega.





> *क्यों मित्र क्या आपको कोई सक है अपने देश की टीम के ऊपर जो इस तरह की बाते कर रहे हो.....
> *


 *
बहुत गलत बात है पूजा जी आप टीम इंडिया के लिए ऐसा सोचती हो वेरी बैड*

----------


## smsboy

*लगता है की हम सबको मिलकर पूजा जी के खिलाफ मोर्चा निकालना पड़ेगा 
लेकिन इस काम में खतरा बहुत है
 एक तो इनके अभिन्य मित्र नर पिसाच अर्थार्त ड्रैकुला जी है और उसके बाद जो हाड मॉस बचेगा उसके लिए तो पूजा जी खुदी कहती है  मरना है तो आ जाओ ! मैं इन्तज़ार कर रही हूँ- कच्चा चबा जाऊँगी:rofl::pointlol:* 





*
बुरा मत मानिये गा*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

Ye mene isliye kaha ki india jite. tutka kar rahi hu. india jitega.

----------


## smsboy

> Ye mene isliye kaha ki india jite. tutka kar rahi hu. india jitega.


 *
ये हुई ना कोई बात*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

ab koi morcha mat nikalna. barna draculla aa jayega khoon pine.

----------


## groopji

> ab koi morcha mat nikalna. barna draculla aa jayega khoon pine.


अजी ड्रेकुला जी को दूसरी टीमों का खून पीने के लिए भेजो यहां सदस्यों का खून क्यो पिला रही हो

----------


## aaiina

*तो फिर  एक काम करो ना भाइयो.  ड्रैकुला जी को भारतीय टीम का ओफिसिअल खून सप्लायर बनवा दो.  वो दूसरी टीम के अच्छे अच्छे खिलाडियों का खून पी पी कर अपने टीम के खिलाड़ियों को सप्लाय कर दिया करेंगे.*

----------


## groopji

> *तो फिर  एक काम करो ना भाइयो.  ड्रैकुला जी को भारतीय टीम का ओफिसिअल खून सप्लायर बनवा दो.  वो दूसरी टीम के अच्छे अच्छे खिलाडियों का खून पी पी कर अपने टीम के खिलाड़ियों को सप्लाय कर दिया करेंगे.*


 एकदम सच कहा आपने


ek

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

ye sahi rahega .draculla ji kaha ho. m

----------


## groopji

क्या वर्ल्ड कप का कोइ दीवाना नही है?

----------


## groopji

वर्ल्ड कप के लिए भी दो शब्द कहें मित्रो। क्रिकेट में चल रहे हंगामे पर भी अपनी राय दीजिए

----------


## Rated R

टीम इंडिया विश्व कप  जरूर जीतेगी,ये मेरा विश्वास है .......

----------


## Rated R

> *तो फिर एक काम करो ना भाइयो. ड्रैकुला जी को भारतीय टीम का ओफिसिअल खून सप्लायर बनवा दो. वो दूसरी टीम के अच्छे अच्छे खिलाडियों का खून पी पी कर अपने टीम के खिलाड़ियों को सप्लाय कर दिया करेंगे.*


हा हा..........

----------


## Lofar

*इण्डिया के पिछले मैच जिसमे वो S.A. से हार गया था उसे देखकर मुझे तो शंका हो गयी है इण्डिया शायद ही वर्ल्ड कप जीते .पर सेमीफाईनल तक जाने कि सम्भावना तो बनती ही है ...........पर हर  इंडियन कि तरह मेरा भी विश्वाश है इंडिया वर्ल्ड कप जरुर जीतेगा*

----------


## underground

meri dua india ke sath hai

----------


## santosh143

> meri dua india ke sath hai


*अंडरग्राउंड जी मेरी आपसे बिनंती है की आप हिंदी का प्रयोग करे.
अथवा मुझे आपकी शिकायत नियामक जी से करनी होगी* 
*ध्यान रहे की आप एक वरिष्ट सदस्य है
धन्यवाद् ...!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मित्रों दुआ तो यही है किन्तु वर्तमान खेल को देखते हुए काफी कठिन कार्य प्रतीत होता है !*

----------


## kally

सच कह रहे है आप

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

हर हिन्दुस्तानी की तरह मैं भी भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम को इस बार का वर्ल्ड कप जीतते हुए देखना चाहता हूँ. वैसे इस अनिश्चिताओ के खेल में आखिर कौन बाज़ी मार ले जायेगा ये कहना जल्दबाजी होगा. वर्ल्ड कप २०११ में पांच टीमें ज्यादातर लोगों की  फेवरेट बनी हुई हैं. भारतीय उपमहादीप में हो रहे क्रिकेट के महाकुम्भ में भारत के साथ साथ श्रीलंका, दक्षिण अफ्रीका, इंग्लैंड और गत चैम्पियन ऑस्ट्रेलिया सेमीज़  के लिए मशक्कत करेंगी .लेकिन क्रिकेट पंडितों और क्रिकेटप्रेमियों  के लिए तो ये पांचो में से चार सेमिज़ में पहुँच रही है. भारत को जीतता हुआ देखने वाला हर क्रिकेटप्रेमी इस उधेड़बुन में है कि क्या भारत १९८३ का इतिहास दोहरा पायेगा,  क्या चोकेर्स का तमगा लिए घूम रहे प्रोटीस यानि दक्षिण अफ़्रीकी टीम; इस बार कोई करिश्मा कर पायेगी  या फिर पिछले तीन विश्व कपों की तरह ही ऑस्ट्रेलिया ही  सुनहरी ट्राफी पर कब्ज़ा जमाएगी?
विश्व कप का खुमार अब सर चढ़ कर बोलने लगा है. सभी ने  भारतीय टीम से उम्मीदें बाँध रखी है की इस बार तो वर्ल्ड कप हमारा है. आखिर पौने तीन दशक  होने को आये हैं और टेस्ट की  नंबर एक टीम के पास वो सभी हथियार मौजूद हैं जो उसे विश्व विजेता बना सकती है. धोनी की कप्तानी में टी- २० वर्ल्ड कप जीतने वाली टीम की नज़रें भी क्रिकेट के इस प्रारूप का सरताज बनने पर है. लेकिन......लेकिन एक बात यहाँ एहम हो जाती है की हमें ये सब्जबाग दिखा कौन रहा है....भारतीय टीम?....भारतीय मीडिया?...या आये दिन बुद्धू बक्से पर दिखने वाले विज्ञापन?
भारत को विश्व विजेता के तौर पर देखने का हर हिन्दुस्तानी का सपना कोई नया सपना नही है . हमारी टीम ने  ऐसे समय कप कब्जाया था जब उसे अंग्रेजों की देन क्रिकेट के खेल में नौसिखिया माना जाता था. २५ जून १९८३ को लॉर्ड्स के मैदान जब उस दौर के क्रिकेट के मेमने (भारतीय टीम) और शेर (वेस्ट इंडीज़) की लड़ाई हुई तो किसी ने भी नही सोचा होगा की मेमने शेर का शिकार कर देंगे.  पहले दो संस्करण की विजेता टीम ने भारतीय टीम के सामने घुटने टेके और दुनिया ने भारत का लोहा माना. वर्ल्ड कप जीतने के बाद तो  भारत में गेंद और बल्ले ही हर मैदान में नज़र आने लगे. हॉकी स्टिक छोड़ कर युवा कपिल देव और अमरनाथ बनने की कोशिश करने लगे. यही सोच एक युवा बल्लेबाज़ की भी थी जो आज क्रिकेट की दुनिया में भगवान् का दर्ज़ा रखता है. उस ही  के लिए अब धोनी के धुरंधर कप जीतना चाहते है. शायद  सचिन का ये आखिरी विश्व कप हो और कप के साथ विदा होना इस महान खिलाड़ी के लिए सबसे बड़ा तोहफा होगा.
वैसे मैं यहाँ बात उम्मीदों की कर रहा था जो हर हिन्दुस्तानी हर वर्ल्ड कप में  बांधें रखता है. साल १९९६ का टीवी पर देखा गया वर्ल्ड कप मुझे याद है. म्यूजिक एल्बम, पोस्टर्स, कार्ड्स, गिफ्ट्स और ना जाने क्या क्या ना आया बाज़ारों में. इन सभी के साथ आई एक उम्मीद कि हम जीत सकते हैं लेकिन सेमीफाइनल में श्रीलंका ने वोह कारनामा किया जो भारत ने १९८३ में किया था. श्रीलंका ने पहले सेमीफाइनल और फिर फाइनल जीत कर खुद को साबित किया. विश्व कप १९९९ में सूपर सिक्स से आगे हमारी टीम नहीं बढ पाई. लेकिन उस समय भी भारतीय बाज़ार ने भारत को लगभग जीता हुआ ही मान लिया था और टीम के खिलाडियों के बैंक बैलेंस बढ़ाने में खूब मदद की. इंडियन मार्केट ग्रो कर रहा था और इंडियन क्रिकेटर 'स्टार सेल्समैन ' बन चुका था. वो टॉफी से लेकर टीवी और चिप्स से लेकर कोल्डड्रिंक तक बेच रहा था. साथ ही वो बेच रहा था सपने.
सपने खिलाड़ी बनने के, सपने हर उस चीज को पाने के जिसके हर युवा सिर्फ सपने ही देखता है. ऐसे ही युवाओं से भरी टीम की कमान संभाले हुआ था बंगाल टाईगर , प्रिंस ऑफ़ कोलकाता, लॉर्ड ऑफ़ ऑफसाइड और महाराजा के नाम से मशहूर सौरव गांगुली. गांगुली के तेवर से दुनिया वाकिफ हो चुकी थी. भारत का पहला आक्रामक कप्तान दुनिया जीतने के इरादे से २००३ में अपने लड़ाके लेकर दक्षिण अफ़्रीकी ज़मीं पर पहुच चुका था. इस बार भी विज्ञापन जगत में भारतीय ही छाये रहे. भारत का बाज़ार ही इतना बड़ा है  की हर कोई यही उम्मीद जगाये बैठा था की २० साल बाद कप भारतीय सरज़मीन पर लौटेगा. तरह तरह के विज्ञापन बने , प्रोमोशन के नए नए तरीके निकले जाने लगे. शीतल पेय बनाने वाली एक कंपनी ने तो इंडियन ड्रेस से मिलते हुए रंग की कोल्ड ड्रिंक ही बाज़ार में उतार दी .बिस्कुट से लेकर ब्रैड तक  सभी अपने  को भुनाने में लग गए. इंडियन  टीम ने भी भारतीय उम्मीदों पर खरा उतरते हुए फाइनल में प्रवेश किया लेकिन इतिहास दोहरा ना पायी और उपविजेता बन कर संतोष करना पड़ गया. साल २००७ का ज़िक्र  ना ही किया जाये तो अच्छा होगा, जहाँ भारत पहले दौर में  ही बाहर हो गया था.
 कहते है न 'हिस्टरी रिपीट्स' तो लगता भी है की इस बार माहि के धुरंधर कुछ कर दिखायेंगे . युवा और एक्सपीरियंस खिलाडियों की सेना को घर में खेलने और गुरु गैरी के मार्गदर्शन का फायदा तो मिलेगा ही साथ ही मिलेंगे क्रिकेट को धर्म मानने वाले १०० करोड़  हिन्दुस्तानी. भूत प्रेत दिखाने वाले टीवी चैनलों का साथ तो है ही जो अब दिन भर खेल पर विश्लेषण करते रहेंगे. इन सब से ऊपर है सपने दिखाने की मशीन यानी अपना विज्ञापन का बाज़ार. वर्ल्ड कप आते आते नए कांट्रेक्ट भी साइन होने लगे. यानी इस बार भी विश्व कप आये ना आये लेकिन लक्ष्मी खिलाडियों पर अपनी कृपा दिखा ही चुकी है . धन बरस रहा है भले रन बरसे ना बरसे. अब ये हमारे क्रिकेटरों के ऊपर है की वो विज्ञापन की दुनिया में कमाल दिखाने के बाद मैदान में भी थोड़ा पसीना बहा लें...ताकि सुनहरी ट्राफी की चमक दुगुनी हो जाये और सचिन की खुशियाँ भी. हमारा क्या है हारे तो कुछ दिन का गम ; जीते तो चार दिनों का जश्न. खिलाडियों का क्या है,   खेल है और खेल को खेल भावना की तरह लेकर अगले मुकाबले की तैयारी में लग जायेंगे. फिर आईपीएल भी आने वाला है  उसमें भी यही तीन चीज़े जुड़ जायेंगी -   *खेल, पैसा और आशाएं .*
-प्रशांत

----------

